# Important changes to Clearance Bin access



## Janice (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for checking out this thread. This change will not affect most members who come to Specktra to engage in the community first and swap/sell in our sale forums as a bonus.

After listening to your feedback Dawn and I have made the decision to up the requirements to the Clearance Bin section of the website. While we can not be directly involved in your transactions, we try to do everything we can facilitate a trustworthy community for you to make your transactions with. In order to discourage those would abuse the trust of the community we have extended the time and posts required to access the CB forums.

*New members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.*

Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days 
Have a minimum of 50 posts 
_This change will be effective on 12/1/2009. _

This update will not effect existing members unless you've lurked, posted enough to gain access to the CB and haven't posted additionally. If this is the case then you will probably have to make the additional 30 posts to access the CB. 

Additionally, those who support the site through a Silver level (or above) Premium Member subscription have immediate access to the CB forums regardless of join date or post count. If this suddenly becomes abused* after the updated policies it will be removed as a subscription perk.

*abused = cases of people purchasing premium member sub's just to access the CB and swaplift.


----------



## Janice (Dec 2, 2009)

Please be advised the new requirements are now in place.


----------



## NessaMBaby (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,I was wondering how so I get to see the clearance bin,I've done both of the following so far as requested. Thank you. Hope to hear from you soon. Xoxo


----------



## MadamEghiz (May 24, 2012)

Can you point me in the direction of info regarding silver level?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 7, 2012)

MadamEghiz said:


> Can you point me in the direction of info regarding silver level?


  	Check out this thread: http://www.specktra.net/t/48242/specktra-net-forum-subscription-information


----------



## MadamEghiz (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Holstrom that is great!


----------

